# Josie



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

She was my friend's dog... Her death was unexpected and tragic. She was not old, seven I believe... She had a toxin buildup... They have a suspicion that it was the new neighbor, since he bombed his yard with bug killer of some kind...
She left behind her mom and dad, a fursister and a skin brother. I didn't go visit her before she died because I knew I'd break down, she was such a sweetheart and so very loved.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

that is horrible
poor baby


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

God Bless Josie, so sad! She was so cute, look at her adorable.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Josie


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry....such a young dog and so loved...what a loss.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is so very sad......


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

so sorry!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

that is so tragic what a cute little dog she was RIP Josie, sorry you had to get sick that way.


----------

